# Hulu rewinds 90 seconds every time I stop a show



## preilly44 (May 31, 2011)

Any time I watch a show on Hulu and stop it in the middle of the show, when I return it has rewound the show about 90 seconds, then I have to FF to get back to where I was. Is there a setting or something I can change so it starts where I left off? It works correctly on Netflix.

TIA


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

preilly44 said:


> Any time I watch a show on Hulu and stop it in the middle of the show, when I return it has rewound the show about 90 seconds, then I have to FF to get back to where I was. Is there a setting or something I can change so it starts where I left off? It works correctly on Netflix.
> 
> TIA


No.


----------

